# Acid Kuba Kuba Cigar Review - Kuba mador



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a must have from the acid line. I smoked this cigar to the nub and enjoyed every second. A sweet and robust flavor. Burned perfectly and wa...

Read the full review here: Acid Kuba Kuba Cigar Review - Kuba mador


----------



## iHabanos (Jan 8, 2013)

Im not a flavor cigar kind of guy. But with that said I know this to be one of number one selling flavored smokes. If the flavored cigar is your thing then pick this bad boy up.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

I didn't like my first Kuba but I was only a part time cigar man. Then after smoking the regular cigars around a year, I had one gifted to me again for Xmas and I really enjoyed it.

Try an Acid Infusion. People refer to it as an "iced tea" flavor for some reason. To me it has it's own unique profile.


----------



## LibertarianCigarMan (Jan 30, 2013)

Im more of a true tobacco type of man. Flavored cigars are not my thing as I would prefer to enjoy full tobacco flavor of a cigar and bring my flavor in from a drink such as a rum or a good scotch. That said the Acid Kuba Kuba by Drew Estate really does an excellent job of the added sweet flavor all through the stick without canceling the tobacco flavor of its Nicaraguan binder and Sumatran wrapper. My wife loves this cigar and I occasionally will have it as well.


----------



## DAM8658 (Feb 12, 2013)

When I tried the Kuba, I had it in the car and just was mouthing it like many people do and I really disliked that candy flavor. It tasted like a bad glass of wine. I got it all off and then lit the cigar at home. The cigar was good but I found myself spitting a lot to get rid of the strong flavor in my mouth. Didn't mean to be gross or anything but this was my second cigar and I don't think it's one for me now. It's something I'll have to grow into I suppose. My son has tried many others in the ACID line and speaks highly of them.


----------



## Greg9062 (Jul 2, 2012)

For me the ACID blends are hit or miss. Some I can enjoy, others I find sickening sweet. I've also noticed that which ones I can enjoy have changed as I've become a more frequent and experienced smoker. I originally enjoyed the Kuba Kuba if I remember correctly. Now I enjoy the tea flavored one, whatever it's called.


----------



## smithjason (Mar 20, 2013)

better try CAVA cigars...no need flavored!


----------



## Matt1986 (Sep 20, 2013)

Almost seems to be a love or hate type smoke. Lucky for me im one of those people that seriously enjoy almost any type of food, I can get enjoyment and appreciate about anything and this translates to my taste for cigars. I love and appreciate non infused cigars for the rich tobacco flavors but also really enjoy the flavored cigars too.


----------



## Shotgun (Sep 20, 2014)

kuba kuba has a nice smooth taste to me they may go out neat the end but i just relight and enjoy. good choice in my book


----------

